# Boiled Boston Butt in Seafood Boil



## BananaTom

*Last year we played around with various items to add to a crawfish boil. When we would boil three or more pots, we added a Boston Butt. And moved it from pot to pot until the end and then ate it. Man was that good.*

*Then we had the PFF crawfish boil at Nextsteps house. We had a few pots and three sacks, so it would not be cooked long enough with the crawfish. *

*And I wanted a Boston Butt, So I boiled itby itself. It was a hit. Since then I have boiled many, most every weekend. I have even cooked a pork shoulder roast this way.*

*It is sooo easy. Cover the Boston Butt, or Shoulder Roast in water. Add seafood boil to taste. A little at first, and then more as the pot matures.*

*Turn on the fire. I let it cook so it is just barely rolling. The seafood boil will soak in, and I add some more to taste. I cook it for 3 - 5 hours. A Boston Butt will actually eject the bone from within. That is when it is done. Same for the Shoulder Roast. Last time I did a shoulder, I forgot about it. It cooked for 7 hours. It was still awesome. *

*So on a Saturday morning,I put it to cook on my garage oven hooked to a propane bottle. Then cut the grass, perform yard work, take a swim, and everytime I pass the pot, take look. It is always cooked for at least 3 hours.*

*Ask anyone that came to the PFF crawfish boil - it was and is, always a hit, and soeasier, much easier than trying to smoke one.*


----------



## JoeZ

The one Jimmy did at his house for that big boil was awesome.

If you haven't tried it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## BananaTom

*Hey JoeZ, guess where Jjam got the idea!!*

*From Brother BananaTom!!!!*


----------



## JoeZ

Because you're older and wiser.:bowdown


----------



## jim t

Tom,

Do you use the liquid or the bags or the mix?

Jim


----------



## BananaTom

_*The Zatarin's Mix in large plastic pickle type jar or Louisiana Seafood boil found at the Sports place on Davis, north of I-10 and at Winn Dixie.*_


----------



## KLB1

Anybody got any pics of this boil in process?


----------



## BananaTom

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic336562-2-3.aspx?Highlight=crawfish+boil

*If you mean the PFF Crawfish Boil at Nextsteps house this link will take you there!!*


----------



## jim t

On the stove now... I had them cut into 2 pound hunks since I'm cooking for myself. Started with the Zatarains, a halved onion, water, a couple halved lemons, the partialbutt and some chopped garlic.

I plan to add the other veggies after a couple hours, cook till the bone comes away.

Jim


----------



## jim t

Here's the report... I usedTOO much Zatarains! 

Everything was lip burning hot from spice.

Pork...

Again I used about a third of a butt (2 pounds or so). I must have used the outer third because the bone was SMALL and I never saw it come out.

It was probablydone after two hours (right at 160 degrees), it was at 175 after three hours and was GREAT!!! Too spicy but great texture and taste otherwise. And yes, the spice permeates the whole butt.

Potatoes: 

I put potatos in twice... after 1 hour, I split a red potato length-wise and dropped it. It cooked for two hours and was WAY spicy but good texture. I then dropped a red potato split cross wise and a whole red potato an hour later.

The cross split potato was just like the length-wise split one dropped an hour before, good texture but TOO spicy!

The whole red potato dropped right at an hour beforewas VERY good, still a bit too spicy but it literally burst open and the texture was GREAT.

Onions...

NO difference between the origional dropped at the beginning and the ones dropped one hour to go.

CORN:

The cornwas split to half size and dropped 30 minutes prior to serving... too spicy and a bit overcooked. I'll try 20 minutes next time.

All in all, it looks to be a GREAT recipe... I was just too liberal with the Zatarains (I added too much up front and addedsome every hour). The water always looked a little too"watery"...

I LIKE spicy, but this was lip burning spicy.

It looks to be a GREAT recipe, but I need to scale back the spices.

But it holds promise for a GREAT way to cook a butt.

Jim


----------



## BananaTom

_*Sorry it was too spicy for you Jim.*_

_*I have nevermeasured the amount of spice I add. I will pay attention in the future, so I can relate the amountto others. But I do start with a small amount and then watch the color of the water, and add more as it clears or soaks into the meat.*_

*I always stick my finer in the water, taste the spice, and know how much to add. You know that is how us old time bayou boys cook : *

*We add spice, any spice~~~~"To Taste" ~~~~~~~~*

_*And I have never cooked a small portion of a Butt. Always the bigest Butt I could find, because then I have left overs for a couple of days. *_


----------



## jjam

"*The cornwas split to half size and dropped 30 minutes prior to serving... too spicy and a bit overcooked. I'll try 20 minutes next time."*

Jim,

...try 8-10 min and pull out one ear test texture..also,spicepotwith half the spices forcorn/potato and any other veggiesthan for butt or crawfish

Try this,

Potatoes, onions, garlic and mushrooms enter potat same time then add corn when potatoes are near done...cut the fire off while the corn cooks/soaks for the last ten minutes..all veggiesdone at the same time and not too spicy.

Jimmy


----------



## jim t

Okay... I tried again tonight with another 2 pound piece of butt. I purposely tried to underseason it a bit this time and I succeeded. It had a much bigger bone in it this time and it fell out at about 2 and a half hours. I put in the potatos at the 1 and a half hour of cooking timemark and put the corn in for10 minutes as the bone was falling out at 2 and a half hours.

This time EVERYTHING was perfectly cooked but UNDERSPICED. I tasted the water throughout and it always tasted a bit weak, I did NOT taste the water last time.

So, I've got it bracketed... thanks for the suggestions about tasting the water and cooking times.

As an aside, I split a couple of the red potatoes, and left a couple whole, cooked both at just an hour. The cut ones were very good, the whole ones were like little pillows that exploded with flavor as you cut them. Whole was MUCH better!

Jim


----------



## collardncornbread

I left a post in the hunting section yesterday about wild pork. This is a GREAT idea. I love boiled mudbugs. The more spicy the better. Boston butts is always a big hitter at our house. I think I will try a wild pork butt, in a few days.--Usual way for us to do a butt-or ham, is to inject it, put it in a ziplock for about 2-3 days. then put it on the grille. My son will put it in a dutch oven, with the lid off, in the grille, and this keeps from losing the juices.Take the lid off, when you are about half done, and add your soaked wood chips.THANKS.


----------



## pfr

Man I love the sound of this? Been picking up Boston Butts lately for .79 cents a pound. I usually smoke 'em but this sounds like it leaves comparable time for beer drinking so I'm in. Thing is Wife and (4)Kids don't like the hot spice like Dad does, so if you could break it down say 10 pound butt with how much of what kind of spice, and when to add the veggies I will give it a try!!


----------



## cline4

Hey guys, thanks for the idea. This is an excellent recipe. The family loved it!! I used a combination of Tonys and Old Bay. Not too spicey and not to bland...


----------



## BananaTom

_*Yep, once you start cooking them this way, you are hooked !!*_

_*~~~~~ So easy, so juicy, and so tasty!! ~~~~~~*_


----------



## Stressless

Staring mine at 1000 for Scott's party tonight. Thanks for the recipe.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## slipsinker

You were right Banana Tom , I cooked one saturday and now I am hooked. That baby was fine!!! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Rooster21

I tried this yesterday, it was fantastic, and so easy, thanks for posting. My family ate it gone, I was hoping for left overs, not.


----------

